# Addicted to 5-hour energy



## Whitney (Oct 2, 2008)

It seems lately that I can't make it through the day without a 5-hour energy. If I don't have one I just want to sleep all day and can't do anything productive. If I have one then I feel like actually doing stuff. I very rarely have more than one. But I still feel like this is a bad thing...


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

how long have you tried to stop? i dont know about the drink but if its caffeine there is in it which i believe it is, give it about 4 days before you get energy again.


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

its probably the caffeine. I told my psychiatrist about how it works for my anxiety. She gave me some adderall. Boom.


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

hmmm.... maybe I should try it


----------



## Alexis1213 (Jun 20, 2012)

Have you ever watched strange addictions? e.o Trust me, you seem pretty normal compared to some people. :| There were people on that TV show that ate rocks... Sniffed paint, ate chock, dressed, slept, and ate like a baby... e.o Trust me.. You see normal to me.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Alexis1213 said:


> Have you ever watched strange addictions? e.o Trust me, you seem pretty normal compared to some people. :| There were people on that TV show that ate rocks... Sniffed paint, ate chock, dressed, slept, and ate like a baby... e.o Trust me.. You see normal to me.


....snorting baby powder. :fall


----------



## Whitney (Oct 2, 2008)

I wasn't really worried about it not being normal, more about it not being healthy. And about it not being good that I'm so tired with it.


----------



## VagueResemblance (Apr 17, 2010)

I love, love those things. Drink one and it's almost easy to focus on work for a few hours, and I love the long slow comedown instead of a crash. I have a thing for stimulants in general, since they help my depression and anxiety more than any other drugs.. 

I limit myself to six per month to avoid growing too dependent on them.


----------



## JyarJyarbinks (Apr 17, 2016)

VagueResemblance said:


> I love, love those things. Drink one and it's almost easy to focus on work for a few hours, and I love the long slow comedown instead of a crash. I have a thing for stimulants in general, since they help my depression and anxiety more than any other drugs..
> 
> I limit myself to six per month to avoid growing too dependent on them.


That sounds like a good idea, and I understand all of y'all. It started when one day I first tried 5hours, I got 2 4 packs of regular ones and drank them all at once. To my surprise I was doing pretty fine, and then every single day after that I took 1 extra strength version. And for 4 years I've taken 1 a day. Can't work without them. So hearing 6 a month, that's quite good.


----------



## cicalotony (Oct 1, 2016)

I don't know. I was looking online for help. I've taken two extra strength five hour energies for the last five years. Now if i don't take them i get debilitating migraines. I've tried conventional things, tylenol, coffee to lower the caffeine dose. It doesn't work. And i don't think this is good for me long term.


----------



## springbreeze1 (Aug 4, 2016)

I once used it to keep me awake while driving. It did nothing. Redbull was better but still went ineffective after using it a few times.

I find I have a general resistance to these substances that affects the mind. I suspect I'm not susceptible to drug addiction. Of course I'm not going to test myself.


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

millenniumman75 said:


> ....snorting baby powder. :fall





Alexis1213 said:


> Have you ever watched strange addictions? e.o Trust me, you seem pretty normal compared to some people. :| There were people on that TV show that ate rocks... Sniffed paint, ate chock, dressed, slept, and ate like a baby... e.o Trust me.. You see normal to me.


I think I remember seeing one person addicted to eating toilet paper.

Anyways, I can't imagine those energy drinks being at all good for anxiety.

I drank one once and was up for 3 days.

I have switched to drinking light coffee now for the most part . Too much caffeine makes me shaky as hell.

I can't understand people drinking redbull and monster energy all the time.

I guess that would be like crack for me.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

frankhassa said:


> I think I remember seeing one person addicted to eating toilet paper.
> 
> Anyways, I can't imagine those energy drinks being at all good for anxiety.
> 
> ...


It depends on the ingredients. I know that there was one that was a "diet" one that just got be wired even with Paxil. It was a mess.

I would have the energy shots (little bottle) from Kmart. :lol. It was $1.77 for two! I would drink half a bottle at a time and it was enough. Beyond that, it's too much.


----------

